

Facebook for iPhone 3.1 Is Good, But Not Good Enough For iPhone Battery - woork
http://localhost:8888/woorkmash/facebook-for-iphone-3-1-is-good-but-not-for-iphone-battery/

======
sebastian
Do you realize yo posted a link to <http://localhost:8888...>?

[http://localhost:8888/woorkmash/facebook-for-
iphone-3-1-is-g...](http://localhost:8888/woorkmash/facebook-for-
iphone-3-1-is-good-but-not-for-iphone-battery/)

